# Bad luck, leads to tractor purchase



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

My barn burned last week, they say my Rhino UTV probably started it!!
Burned up 2 tractors, Rhino, riding mower, and Bobcat welder among other things.
Question is related to the tractor, only able to buy one at this point with the insurance money, Probably JD 6300 or 6400. I'll buy a smaller tractor next year with loader for feeding.
My uncle has a small tractor with loader, that I can use until I get another tractor bought, but I can't make up my mind about a loader on this one. 
Also, do I really need 4wd? I am in East Texas, small operation, haying and feeding.

Really just looking for some input


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your fire.

I would never be with out FWA on a loader tractor.You just can do so much more in poor conditions.And the front axle and tires are way heavier to handle the extra wieght.

Of course in Mn we may have more mud & snow to deal with then TX.

Minnesotas 4 seasons Snow,Mud,Hay and more Mud


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

If I could afford it I would have a loader on every tractor I have. As for the 4wd, on our flat ground I prefer 2wd tractors if you can find one with a heavier built front end.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I hardly ever need 4wd in our operation, front end is pretty heavy on the tractors that I am looking at!
guess i was thinking about the bouncing around while haying, Hogs keep everything pretty rough here!


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your fire and loss. I live in middle TN and would NOT buy ANY tractor without a loader on it again. I have two tractors one with a loader and one without and I'm constantly wishing the other had a loader as well. If I was only able to have one tractor right away and could afford it I would get a tractor with a Westendorf loader on it as they are very easy to take on and off. As far as 4wd goes I don't see a huge need for it where I live. It would be nice sometimes I suppose but for the most part 2wd works just fine for me. Why do they think the Rhino started the fire? What part of it do they think caused it?


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Just curious how the Rhino may have started he fire? Any ideas? We have owned a couple of Rhinos for the past 5 years and don't want to experience that if we can help it.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! I'm probably "overly fearful" of fire but we've had so much dry weather around here...... Is your land sandy or gumbo clay? Mine's sandy (Brazos River bottom) & I've never needed 4wd on a tractor. I do wish I had a loader tho (but get by with an all terrain forklift for now).

Lew near Waco


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

County fire marshall thought rhino wiring may have shorted, said it could be a rat chewing on wires or whatever, pointed out some things around the Rhino that showed it as hottest heat source. But he also said everything was so burnt up that probably no way to prove it or exclude other things in the barn. Motor was just a glob of aluminum!!!

You guys are confirming my thoughts on a loader, I will check out the quick disconnect ones. i really was concerned about the thing banging around while mowing and haying.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

If you are worried about the loader banging around get one with a softride system. My NH has it and it takes alot of the jarring and bouncing out of rough fields.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm NW of Houston and have never needed 4WD for haying. Like most of SE Texas my land is flat. However, I do like a FEL on every tractor. I just usually run with the bucket off.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mtarrant,

Check out this link.

Front-End Loaders by Westendorf: loader for tractor, shade canopy, wagons, manure & landscaping equipment.

These loaders are what almost every farmer in my area uses. They are gonna be a little higher than others but all I about is how great they are and how easy they are to take on and off. I called their 800 number a while back to get a quote on one for my NH and they were very helpful and very nice. Good luck in your search!

Kyle


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just my opinion but I would look at a Massey Ferguson. JD's are nice, but so are the Masseys and they have a much lower price tag. Unless I can ever catch an extreme steal on a JD I think I will stick with MF; they are just as good in my opinion. For a long time we just had a JD 2020 to load 2 3x3x8 bales a day and it worked, but the 4wd is nice. We get several feet of snow each year (I think we might have missed summer here where we live, but we have never missed winter). Around here after-market loaders are mainly Buhler-Allied.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you think the Westendorf is as good as or better than the JD loader? I am looking at a tractor without a loader that seems like a good buy. Any idea about pricing on the Westendorf?


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

Cannot go wrong with a 4wd tractor with a loader. We run 2wd drives and 4wd drives mainly just loading and unloading hay and the 4wd drive does better. Less spinning of the rear tires when picking up heavy hay and is smoother. If we have a winter like we had last year with it real wet then that tractor will pay for itself. As for the loader we have not had any problems with the quicke or kmw loaders. Quick attach is simple and you take the loader on off in about 5 minutes or less without any tools. If bouncing through a rough field not needing the loader I recommend taking it off. Saves the tractor's front end and the loader.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bought a new Westendorf TA-26 Plus loader with 84" bucket this winter for about $7000. That was mounted on a tractor also purchased from the dealer at the same time.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I have not used a Westendorf loader however all the farmers around here have told me that they liked the Westendorf loader better than the Deere. They say it is much easier to take on and off. I normally just drop the bucket off of my JD loader when I don't need it. I priced a Westendorf loader for my NH TC40 the other day and the list price was about 5000.00. That was pretty close to the price I was gonna pay from the NH dealer to get one.

Kyle


----------

